# Verbraucher bei ausreichend Leistung der PV-Anlage einschalten



## Tom... (12 März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
wir betreiben seit kurzem eine PV-Anlage und möchten nun mit der längst vorhandenen 750-880 vorbereitete Verbraucher wie die Waschmaschine oder den Geschirrspüler bei ausreichend Sonneneinstrahlung einschalten.
Also Programm an der Maschine entsprechend einstellen - die Wago schaltet dann nur noch die Steckdose ein und los geht's...
Wie bewerkstelligen wir das am besten? Hat schon jemand eine praktikable Lösung am Laufen?
Das einzige, was mir bis jetzt einfällt, sind drei Aufsteck-Strom-Wandler und die 750-494 um festzustellen, ab wann und wieviel ins Netz eingespeist wird.
Liegt zum Beispiel eine Einspeiseleistung von 2000W länger als 15 Minuten an, wird die Steckdose eingeschaltet. Was danach passiert ist egal, denn wenn die Waschmaschine angefangen hat, sollte sie auch zu Ende arbeiten können...
Kostet aber eben alles zusammen gut 300€...
Mir wäre eine günstigere Lösung lieber, wenn jemand eine weiß.
Ich bin also gespannt auf Euere Vorschläge
Danke
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Matze001 (12 März 2015)

Vielleicht guckst du mal deinen Wechselrichter an. 
Diese haben gern Schnittstellen wie Modbus, Can, ... um Daten wie aktuelle Leistung auszugeben.

Wenn du weist was dein Wechselrichter kann meld dich wieder, dann schauen wir mal was sich da machen lässt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## fraggle-m (12 März 2015)

Hallo,

was hast Du denn für einen Energiezähler vom EVU, der dürfte eigentlich eine D0 Schnittelle haben mit SML Protokoll, das läst sich mit einem IR-Lesekopf und einer RS232 Karte (z.B.750-650) auslesen.

Vielleicht auch ein Ansatz.


----------



## Tom... (12 März 2015)

Da wird noch an einer proprietären Lösung gearbeitet. Ohne dieses "Erweiterung" gibt es keine Verbrauchersteuerung.
Keine Verbindung zu meiner Wago, keine Visualisierung, keine Offenlegung des "Innenlebens". Preis über 300€
Danke für den Tip, aber ich brauche etwas "eigenes".


----------



## Tom... (12 März 2015)

fraggle-m schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was hast Du denn für einen Energiezähler vom EVU, der dürfte eigentlich eine D0 Schnittelle haben mit SML Protokoll, das läst sich mit einem IR-Lesekopf und einer RS232 Karte (z.B.750-650) auslesen.
> 
> Vielleicht auch ein Ansatz.



Ja ich weiß, diese blinkende LED. Aber da muss man ja auch noch die beiden anderen LEDs auswerten, die sagen, in welche Richtung die Energie fließt.
Die 750-650 und noch der Lesekopf bin ich auch über 300€...


----------



## fraggle-m (12 März 2015)

Hallo Lesekopf Kostet hier 49,00€ und wenn Du kein Problem mit einer gebrauchten Karte hast gibt es die 750-650 ab und an für unter 50€ zu ersteigern.


----------



## Tom... (13 März 2015)

fraggle-m schrieb:


> Hallo Lesekopf Kostet hier 49,00€ und wenn Du kein Problem mit einer gebrauchten Karte hast gibt es die 750-650 ab und an für unter 50€ zu ersteigern.



Danke! Funzt der Kopf an der 750-650? Gibt es da Beispiel-FBs oder so? Ich schau mir heute Abend meinen Zähler mal genauer an...


----------



## fraggle-m (13 März 2015)

Hallo,

Der Kopf funktioniert an einer 750-650 oder auch an der frei einstellbaren Variante.

es gibt auf jeden Fall Ansätze, siehe hier.

Ich habe auch schon mal ein wenig damit experimentiert und so ansatzweise gibt es schon ein Programm für einen EHM Zähler.
Derzeit lese ich den Zähler allerdings mit dem Lesekopf und einem RS232 auf USB Wandler mit Hilfe von IP-Symcon aus.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## ohm200x (13 März 2015)

Hi,

So Pläne habe ich auch. Hab auch schon nen Lesekopf via RPi an meinem eHZ. Alternativ könnte auch auch den Datelogger auswerten, aber ...

Wie schaltest du deine Geräte ein?
Alles was bei mir im Haus steht hat Soft-Touch, da springt nix an, wenn einfach so der Strom kommt.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Tom... (14 März 2015)

Sorry, unsere Geräte haben noch mechanische Schrittschaltwerke.
Da kann man vorwählen, was man haben will. Wenn ich die Steckdose einschalte, geht's los. 

Mein Zähler hat keinen D0 :?. Die "Ansätze über die serielle Schnittstelle  scheinen mir alle nicht "fertig", oder ich verstehe das einfach nicht...


----------



## fraggle-m (14 März 2015)

Hallo Tom,

naja mein Baustein bedarf noch mal so ein zwei Stunden, dann denke ich dürfte er laufen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Tom... (15 März 2015)

Was sagen denn die WAGO Spezialisten hier zu: "D0 Auslesekopf an der 750-650"? Geht das? Welcher Lesekopf?  Welche Version der ...-650?


----------



## Tom... (19 März 2015)

Also die 750-650/003 ist bestellt. Ein Lesekopf von volkszaehler.org auch und die Beispiele bei wago runtergeladen...
Ich werde weiter berichten, was daraus wird...
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Tom... (21 März 2015)

WAHNSINN!
Die Schnittstelle aus der Bucht ist da!

Der komplett aufgebaute und getestete Auslesekopf auch! VIELEN DANK an Udo!!!

Es kann losgehen...
muss ich nur noch den kleinen Schaltregler bei Conra... abholen, und dann kann es los gehen!


----------



## Tom... (6 April 2015)

Auch dieses Projekt ist abgeschlossen.
Nachdem ich nun die aktuelle Last zum Energieversorger kenne, kann ich Waschmaschine bzw. Geschirrspüler zu jeder Zeit vorbereiten. Manuell wird eine Selbsthaltung gestartet, die mittels Finder Relais die Stromversorgung zu den Maschinen unterbricht.
Bei ausreichender Einspeiseleistung über einen genügend langen Zeitraum wird die Selbsthaltung abgeworfen und die zurückfallenden Öffner der Relais starten die vorbereiteten Maschinen.

Schöne Ostern!
Grüße Tom


----------



## shrimps (6 April 2015)

Hallo Tom,
prima das es bei dir läuft.
Ich habe auch 2 solcher Leseköpfe und würde es ggf. auch mit ner seriellen Karte probieren...
Ich arbeite allerdings unter Twincat mit KL-Klemmen...

Allerdings habe ich hier nicht mit´bekommen ob dein D0 mit SML arbeitet oder im Klartext ?
Falls mit SML dann würde mich das Projekt interessieren.
Könntest du deinen Quellcode hier posten ?

LG
Shrimps


----------



## Tom... (6 April 2015)

SML ist was?
Mein Zähler sendet ASCII und das sieht so aus:

==> /?!<0D><0A>
<== /EMU6001.DBB14
==> <06>060<0D><0A>
<==  -- STX -- 
<== C.1.0(00040340)
<== 0.0.2(000000)
<== F.F.0(00000000)
<== 0.2.0(1.4:E7CF:4696)
<== 1.0.0(01.01.11 00:12:54)
<== C.7.0(0001)
<== 1.8.0(0000000.0*kWh)
<== 1.8.1(0000000.0#kWh)
<== 1.8.2(0000000.0*kWh)
<== 21.8.0(0000000.0*kWh)
<== 21.8.1(0000000.0#kWh)
<== 21.8.2(0000000.0*kWh)
<== 41.8.0(0000000.0*kWh)
<== 41.8.1(0000000.0#kWh)
<== 41.8.2(0000000.0*kWh)
<== 61.8.0(0000000.0*kWh)
<== 61.8.1(0000000.0#kWh)
<== 3.8.0(0000000.0*kvarh)
<== 3.8.1(0000000.0#kvarh)
<== 3.8.2(0000000.0*kvarh)
<== 23.8.0(0000000.0*kvarh)
<== 23.8.1(0000000.0#kvarh)
<== 23.8.2(0000000.0*kvarh)
<== 43.8.0(0000000.0*kvarh)
<== 43.8.1(0000000.0#kvarh)
<== 43.8.2(0000000.0*kvarh)
<== 63.8.0(0000000.0*kvarh)
<== 63.8.1(0000000.0#kvarh)
<== 63.8.2(0000000.0*kvarh)
<== 2.8.0(0000000.0*kWh)
<== 2.8.1(0000000.0#kWh)
<== 2.8.2(0000000.0*kWh)
<== 4.8.0(0000000.0*kvarh)
<== 4.8.1(0000000.0#kvarh)
<== 4.8.2(0000000.0*kvarh)
<== 15.7.0(00000.000*kW)
<== 15.7.6(01.01.11 00:08:14)(00000.000*kW)

etc.


----------

